# which insecticides for cinch bug & grubs in CT



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

I posted a pic here last year, think I had cinch bug damage. Had many dead spots come September last year.
Looking to put down proper bug control this year and keep a 0.2 acre green.
looking online it seems like everything (talstar for one) cannot be mail ordered to my ahole state.
I was able to get some 7.9% bifenthrin liquid from local tractor supply, was compare-n-save brand.

looking for recommendation for what to put down for bug control. What's the better/best chemical?
I guess for cinch bugs and grubs are the big ones I'm concerned about, and whatever else i should worry about in southern CT.

and why does it seem all the good stuff says cannot ship to CT? Is it more economic than epa/dep? I mean talstar p is 7.9% bifenthrin. I got what i guess is the same thing at tractor supply. yet i apparently can mail order the talstar granules bag. So it's not like its "bifenthrin" that's banned in ct because i can get it off the store shelf. So I am trying to get an understanding of what active ingredient i should be focusing on... bifenthrin, cypermethrin, carbaryl, permethrin...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The active ingredients for grubs are listed in the first post of this thread.  Grub Control


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Imidacloprid/Merit is restricted-use only, in CT. So are some other things, but I'm not up on all of them. That's probably why they won't ship to us. I do know Demand CS is one of those.


----------



## SullyCT79 (May 14, 2018)

Amazon has some and it doesn't seem to be restricted by state.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

SullyCT79 said:


> Amazon has some and it doesn't seem to be restricted by state.


Your mileage may vary. But it is restricted use here. Has been for a couple of years.


----------

